# Difference Between AR 4 and F3 Sl



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi Felt owners,

Looking to come off an aluminun / carbon fork and seat stays bike that has done me well for the last 6 years. I have done some choice narrowing and I really like the F3 sl. This bike be used for fast club rides a couple of nights week and longer club rides on the weekends. I ride approx 5000 miles a year in a 8 month window. Not sure what the diff is between the F3 and the AR4? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Given the riding you do I think you'll get more bang for your buck with the F3C. The AR may also have a less comfortable riding position (you should test ride them to be sure). It also looks like the AR frame is heavier than the F frame, though it doesn't matter in your case since the F3 and AR4 end up weighing about the same due to differences in groupsets and wheels. Also you get SRAM RED with the F3, wheras the AR is "only" Ultegra (which is nominally the lesser gruppo, but still perfectly excellent IMO).


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The AR4 does have SRAM Red shifters and derailleurs, but the rest of the group uses much lower level SRAM components to keep the cost down. It's not a bad thing and it still works well. The F3SL has full Shimano Ultegra group all the way down to the brakes and cranks. Your cost with the AR4 has a lot to do with it being the newest and more aerodynamic frame. There was a lot of money invested in this frameset and it is the most aerodynamic road bike frame in existence. The F3 frame can afford the higher end group at this cost because it's been around for years. Not a bad thing since you know it's has always been a proven frame. I'm a big F-Series fan but the AR is hard to ignore. That bike just looks so good. I won't say that one is better than the other because both can be used succesfully for what your demands will be. Since they have different geometries, it all boilds down to which one fits you best. They both are a good example of bike porn- especially the AR.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Har said:


> Hi Felt owners,
> 
> Looking to come off an aluminun / carbon fork and seat stays bike that has done me well for the last 6 years. I have done some choice narrowing and I really like the F3 sl. This bike be used for fast club rides a couple of nights week and longer club rides on the weekends. I ride approx 5000 miles a year in a 8 month window. Not sure what the diff is between the F3 and the AR4? Any input would be appreciated.


Both bikes are a good value. The RED that comes on the F3 is what 
is going on my AR2. Red is awesome and a great value in the F3.

Read JM3's review on the AR bikes. While he is reviewing the AR series he points out alot about the F bikes.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159022

Now personally speaking. My last 3 bikes were, Lightspeed Classic,
Trek Y-Foil and the Kestrel Talon.
The AR2 is the hands down winner in several categories. 
For me a 5' 11" 200lb rider the 58" AR fits me like a glove and is by far
the most comfortable of my previous bikes. I live in the windy state of Nebraska and I am out in the country so I have aero bars. Whether I am in the drops or on the aero bars the bike is very comfortable.
I have some disapointments with Dura Ace 7900 so I am going to 
put on RED shifters and derailers , 

Let's talk about speed. :thumbsup: 
The AR is (at this time IMHO) the fastest "Road" bike frame. How is it for me?? I ride like you and probably in a similar group. Some racers,
more fast recreational riders. I am one of the slower guys.
The difference between me last year and me this year was summed 
up by the comment" I didn't think I would ever say this, but I had to tell
Joel to slow down and wait for the others." I'm still the same guy,
still slow on the big climbs, but I can maintain speeds that I could only do with tailwinds last year( on the Talon). This sentiment is also confirmed by my
ridding buddy Doug. His AR4 got on the road last month. The difference is that Doug is one of the fast guys. Doug is big and strong and while other fast riders could draft him on the flats , he couldn't 
lose the group. Now he gaps them. Dougs other bike is a 2008 
Felt FC which now has a compact crank and is now the "climbing "
bike.
You have a bit more weight with with the AR series but unless you climb or do Crits the AR is the speed king.









Aero down tube









Massive bottom bracket

You can't really see these from the Felt web site pics. 









Another board members AR4 with Zipp 404's









My AR2.

My local LBS has AR4's and F3's in inventory.

SuperDave...feel free to correct any of my info.

Joel

Price difference is 100.00


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Thanks to all for the info (upstroke please see)*

For upstoke thanks for the info and the pics. The pic of the Ar4 with the zipps is unbelivable, that bike is gorgeous and so is yours. For upstoke your riding syle is very similar to mine, I live in pancake flat Delaware, deal with a lot of wind and try and torch or be torched on the long flat country roads we have.


----------



## ndtriathlete (Apr 28, 2006)

Give the AR4 a try - I think you'll like it.



Har said:


> Hi Felt owners,
> 
> Looking to come off an aluminun / carbon fork and seat stays bike that has done me well for the last 6 years. I have done some choice narrowing and I really like the F3 sl. This bike be used for fast club rides a couple of nights week and longer club rides on the weekends. I ride approx 5000 miles a year in a 8 month window. Not sure what the diff is between the F3 and the AR4? Any input would be appreciated.


----------

